# Poopin' In The Garage



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes, thats right.

I need some advice on how to stop this behavior, it is new and happened twice in the past 2 days. He is 8 months old. 

Ever since we put a doggie door on the door going into our garage (where he eats, drinks), he has been pooping and peeing in the garage. 

He does go outside, he gets HUGE praise for doing it outside.

This morning I took him out to pee, he peed and sat down, un-interested in being outside anymore, of course I said a couple more "Potty"'s to see if it would spur his interest. Nothing. So we go inside, he goes out to the garage and gets a drink. Its not abnormal for him to keep going out there every couple minutes to get more water. Well the minute I realized he'd been gone longer than usual, I KNEW it! Sure enough, He peed AND pooped.... 

My question is: Is he doing this because he associates it with being 'outside' his immediate living space? He is indoors all the time except for walks and play.


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

Burns0716 said:


> My question is: Is he doing this because he associates it with being 'outside' his immediate living space? He is indoors all the time except for walks and play.


Sounds like you hit the nail on the head  ... why have him eat/drink in the garage? If/when I am worried about a dog making a mess with the food/water, I feed them in their crates and make sure they have a water bucket on the crate door at all times.


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

smerry said:


> Sounds like you hit the nail on the head  ... why have him eat/drink in the garage? If/when I am worried about a dog making a mess with the food/water, I feed them in their crates and make sure they have a water bucket on the crate door at all times.


Sarah, meet my OCD... OCD, meet Sarah. hahahaha

I cannot stand for the water to go everywhere when he's done getting a drink, he gets water everywhere! 

However, Im looking around my dining and kitchen area and there MAY be a possibility to put down a mat and leave his food and water outside the room his crate is in. However, he is super proud of himself when he goes in and out that doggy door. 

Decisions decisions.. sigh.


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

Another idea  ... could he have a doggy door to the outside, and a big bucket of water out there? ... I dont like doggy doors in general, but??? They do have mats to put water bowls on ... 

I can totally see him smug and proud going in and out that door 

good luck


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I also think that you are right. It doesn't feel like his living space. 

Has he lived in a kennel prior to living with you? To me the concrete and almost outside feeling of a garage might mimick a kennel. My dogs are perfectly housebroken, but almost all will potty in they need to in the kennel.


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

My ultimate dream would be to put a doggie door in the bottom corner of our garage and fence in the driveway with the big area of grass on the side, so he could let himself out . that would be awesome.

Its gonna be a while though, unless someone wants to volunteer to install a nice heavy privacy fence and electric gate. anyone? anyone?


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Rachel's OCD LOL! The best you can do, is step up the supervision. I would try a mat for the water, although Ava would like to watch the water drip off her mouth after drinking........what a mess. You probably should block off the garage until you get it under control. He isnt allowed out there unsupervised. He will find this a drag, but I bet after a week or so of increased supervision, he will get the picture....


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

:lurking: Poop patrol it is then!! 

Im just glad i had some confirmation about WHY he may be doing it.

My husband was right for once! .............hehehehehee


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

About a month ago Ava pooped in a training room. WOW blew me away! She hasnt had an accident in years!!! But I guess, the type of floor, and probably some residual scent left over made her think it was okay. So, yeah, the puppers probably is used to going on that type of floor, so no big deal from his perspective.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

maybe its just one of those wierd puppy quirks? This too shall pass? dare I say that? LOL!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

georgiapeach717 said:


> maybe its just one of those wierd puppy quirks? This too shall pass? dare I say that? LOL!


sure you can say it........but the dear thing will find another challenge for you


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

I am all challenged out for one day TYVM!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Just sit in a quite room for minute, incense burning, and repeat to yourself, I love my puppy, I love my puppy, I love my puppy........OMMMM


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

takes shot of tequila through a straw since I can drink regular....OMMMMM



You know, at least with kids when they grow up you can "pay them back" for the **** they put us through....I somehow dont think Clover would care if I pooped in his crate or chewed up his toy or even bit him in the face! LMAO!!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I think it's a dog thing LOL> Seems like all dogs like to poop on concrete? Not sure why? The min you took any of my dogs in the basement, they'd go...


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

georgiapeach717 said:


> takes shot of tequila through a straw since I can drink regular....OMMMMM
> 
> 
> 
> You know, at least with kids when they grow up you can "pay them back" for the **** they put us through....I somehow dont think Clover would care if I pooped in his crate or chewed up his toy or even bit him in the face! LMAO!!



I would REALLY care if I heard you pooped in his crate to pay him back!! :rofl:


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

<snicker> Rachel you made me smile too hard! OWWW!!! I am just sayin' we cant even get the satisfaction of getting them back!!!  I guess we could buy them pretty pink raincoats to prance around in! hahaha!!!


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

Im holding him at bay this morning. I will NOT let him get into that garage until he poops outside! haha


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

he is gonna give you a fake poo outside and really empty his bowels when he comes back in! bwahahahaha!! (sorry misery loves company!)


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

LOL, Ava did the fake poo, she could do a very convincing pee squat too..........complete with the ears a bit back and the "look" in her eyes.... really the performance was worthy of an academy award...


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.. I WILL win, I SWEAR!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Burns0716 said:


> I cannot stand for the water to go everywhere when he's done getting a drink, he gets water everywhere!


You are NOT alone! :help:  I will freely admit that I recently switched to using a small horse water bucket for outdoor use. They get warm water with their food twice a day (fed immediately so they still have to "crunch") and they get fresh water throughout the day outside so as they come and go on potty and play breaks, they can stop for a drink if they so choose.

Between the four of them, regardless of it being on a mat with a towel in front, water was ending up throughout the dining room and bonus room. I also have two that think we are their own personal towel after they get a drink. They drink, then dribble water for the next 15 feet, then wipe their muzzles on the couch or us.  Stinkers. To top it off, my feet are always cold so I wear socks 24/7, and nothing is more annoying than going through 5 pairs of socks in a day because I've walked through the dog after drink dribble again.

My 8 month old also thinks it's fun and games to tip out a full water bowl and trot off with the bowl. He did this inside AND outside as well, hence the horse bucket (it has a handle) so we looped a bucket tie around it and tied it to the porch so he can't dump or steal it. I like to pretend I'm smarter than my dog.....sometimes he lets me. 

The arrangement with the bowl outside has worked fantastically.


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

Its almost noon here....

He thinks he's winning... but I have news for him. He can't hold that poop forever!!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

he doesnt need to hold it forever....just long enough to get to the garage!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

how is poop patrol going?


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

she has a ziplock bag duct taped to his butt! :wild:


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

georgiapeach717 said:


> she has a ziplock bag duct taped to his butt! :wild:


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

THATS A GOOD IDEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

poor phantom...I will have to send him a puppy biscut bouquet for what his mommy is about to do to him!!!


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

georgiapeach717 said:


> poor phantom...I will have to send him a puppy biscut bouquet for what his mommy is about to do to him!!!


Good! Maybe it'll make him poop!

hahahaha


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

LOL!!! Is he still holding out for the garage? Man is her persistant!!


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

.....still.....no...... poop..... 

I've taken him out about 10 times today. The ONLY place I havent taken him is the garage! :rofl:

Hes been on a walk.. he's had dinner... I've done everything I can except take a plunger to him.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

stubburn lil pup..........oh he'll go.......make sure you have treats with you when he finally does!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well...when he does finally go, don't be surprised if it is a liquid explosion...ewww.
That is really weird that he'll only go in the garage. Do you leave him alone at all when you want him to go? Maybe he would like privacy.:blush:


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

plunger!!! <shudders>

oh he is saving up for an extra large deposit in your honor for making him wait all day!!! HAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

*I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happyboogie::tongue::hammer::toasting:
*


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah!!!!! good puppers!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

I was afraid he would have needed one of these!! LMAO!!!


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

ah haaaa HAAA haHAAHAHAHHAHA AHAahA HHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats made me LAUGH!!!!!!!!!!!! My husband thinks im a nut!
PS... the part that REALLY blew my funny fuse was the fact that they BLURRED OUT THE POOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

you have got to be kidding!!!! they actually make this???? OMG!!!


----------

